# Nerves Vs Hunting



## IWillIfIWant (17 March 2012)

Id really like to take my youngsters hunting/cubbing and have made a pact with my mother that if she will i will!! Ive a 4yr old cobxsec d mare who is solid and has the temperament to die for(although can be spooky,nervy out alone, dope in company)  and a rising 4yr old sec d gelding who is a sweetie but a bit of a sensitive soul(although strangely brave alone), the problem i have is A... which do i take and B... im really nervous having not hunted!! I have been reading all the advise and etiquette so know i need a green ribbon and that cubbing is a good way to start youngsters but am i going to be ok, not feel im a useless newbie whose getting in the way and what happens if i get something wrong???? I intend on phoning the Newbury hunt(as thats the best for both my mother and i) and just having a chat see if there are any summer rides and explain myself to them a bit, ie the youngsters and my failing nerve!! 
|In the meantime, has anyone got any advise or kindly stories for my nerves please.


----------



## Happy Hunter (18 March 2012)

Well if your worried now - I would have a cup of tea! its going to be months yet!

Yes Nerves are terrible - yes you will be a jibbering wreck = but try to plan and not forget anything, then have a little dutch courage and MAKE yourself sit back, relax and smile!

could you try a few fun rides with baby horse 1st to gauge bit stregth and general brain power?

good luck and enjoy!


----------



## L&M (18 March 2012)

In terms of which horse, I would try them both - then if they both take to it you then have two options....therefore more hunting!

In terms of 'training' I find hound excercise very useful and always take new/young horses out on this before autumn hunting starts. Our mounted hound excercise starts at the end of July and basically involves following the huntsman and hounds on a 45min 'jog', and can give a useful indication on how your horse will cope with hounds. Just be aware it starts hideously early in the morning.....!

Moving on to AH, this tends to be slower than full hunting and should give you the time to experiment with bits etc. Also if you have the chance, try some fun rides over the summer, preferably in a group.

If you could join in some hunt socials over the summer - they will be grateful for any support, and this also will allow you to meet other members, who you may need to rely on later on the hunting field.

Nerves are a funny thing - I am now into my 5th season and love it, but started off a nervous wreck. I would come home after hunting purely relieved that I had survived, and even now get the jitters at certain 'big' meets. The trick is to hunt as much as you can, and also learn the country. That way you will know ways round scary obstacles and can anticpate which meets you may have problems at, so can work out your battle plan!

Don't worry about appearing clueless - I still don't always know what is going on either so just ask. Hunting folk are generally very friendly and it is far better to ask than do the wrong thing. The 'newbie' post at the top of this forum has some very useful info and you will pick it up as you go along.

Enjoy x


----------



## IWillIfIWant (18 March 2012)

Thank you for so much for your advise. 
             I know its a good few months until hunting starts but i really want to do as much preparation as possible, for my horses benefit and also to ease my nerves. I will definately take the babies to some rides over the summer, neither have been out in a large group so this would be great for their education and give me an idea about how they will behave. I really like the idea of going out with the Hounds and Huntsmen as im really concerned my horses will be wary of the hounds and will kick out(the shame would kill me!!!) Although im sure they wouldnt, they have very good manners. It would just be great to introduce everything slowly. Its reassuring to hear even after 5 seasons you dont always know whats happening and get the jitters! 
        The other thing is, how big are the jumps? Do they range and can i opt out of the bigger jumps? Last thing i want is to have to jump 5ft hedges 

        I think its a definate case of a good dose of dutch courage!!!! I just wish the nerves wouldnt be such a factor, i feel so ridiculous at being such a scaredy cat.


----------



## Ollie's Mum (18 March 2012)

Our hunt holds a Newcomer's day each year specifically to give people a chance to have a go - people are made very welcome, things are explained both before they set off and at stops along the way and the emphasis is on a fun time out - most people get the bug as a result! Perhaps you could enquire whether the hunt you'd be going out with does something similar?

After a bad jumping fall (not hunting!) a couple of years ago and not bouncing as well as I did when I was younger  I don't jump these days. Not everyone wants to jump out hunting and whenever I've been the field has divided into 2 with the non jumpers going through the gates rather than over them - and I've never been made to feel a wimp as there can be as many non jumpers as jumpers!


----------



## IWillIfIWant (18 March 2012)

Phew!! That is a relief to hear Ollies Mum. Its not that i dont want to jump at all(well i think id quite like to if the nerves dont ruin it!) id just like to maybe pop a couple of little 2ft or a jump that looks inviting and build from there. My two are only babies so dont want to do anything too big or do too much incase i overdo things and hurt or frighten them. I have years to jump them so there is no rush. I have all their life and mine to get where i want us to go so il do it steady and slow and in our own time. Great to know i can join the Non-Jumpers until then, best brush up on our gate opening skills 
        Im definately going to find out about Newcomers day, sounds brilliant. Thanks Ollies Mum


----------



## bob (19 March 2012)

Many years ago, I moved house, and after having hunted with a Harrier pack, with little 'real' jumping found I was thrown in at the deep end with a pack that really kicked on, the Quorn, when we moved home.  I was very nervous, having watched the field jumping enormous hedges, which simply did not exist in my 'old' country.  I almost gave up, having a fit of nerves, seeing, for the first time, a ditch towards!  Suddenly, it all came together and I was able to enjoy many very happy seasons in the most exciting field of sport, it was mostly in the mind, once you relax on the horse,and let him teach you, all will go well (I hope!)    Bob


----------



## IWillIfIWant (19 March 2012)

Thanks Bob. Im hopeful that after the first outing things will be a little easier on the nerves. I definately do want to jump just dont want to over face my horse or myself! I will try to remember to relax and go with it on the day


----------



## Ollie's Mum (19 March 2012)

Having said that I don't jump any more I did have a rush of blood to the head and jump out hunting the other year - some fixed timber and then sheep netting with a plank on top. I got carried along in the excitment of it all (either that or else it was the swigs at the hip flask that did it) I think once your adrenaline starts going you'll be off!


----------



## meesha (20 March 2012)

I think you just have to go for it - dont over think it although you will want to make sure you have some brakes - I was terrified the first time I went but I am so glad I did it, it then got much easier as I went quite a few times close together.  Just remember - you can break off and go home at any time, there are usually people on the ground close by in case you get in trouble (fall off drunk etc) and everyone is very very friendly.


----------



## FRaNKjaCk (26 March 2012)

This tends to be slower than full hunting and should give you the time to experiment with bits etc. Also if you have the chance, try some fun rides over the summer, preferably in a group.


----------



## Stark Dismay (26 March 2012)

By Newbury hunt, do you mean the hunt closest to Newbury? The Vine and Craven have their eastern-most meet at Newbury showground and then stretch out along the M4 towards Marlborough. They have a lot of fun rides over the summer, about one a month, if you want to get going before next season.


----------



## 4x4 (27 March 2012)

There's one coming up at Marlston School soon, near Hermitage, May 27th I think.  Will check it out and post in events or whatever.


----------



## 4x4 (27 March 2012)

Yep May 27th, near Hermitage, entries sec. Mrs. Kate Robinson 07841 363928
Garth and South Berks Charity

Good luck - might see you there!


----------



## Littlelegs (27 March 2012)

As a born townie, I first went hunting at 18 when I moved to the country as a working pupil. I found everyone was more than happy to help a newbie (went with a friend who hadn't hunted either) this was pre ban & even then each hunt had members that knew a way round the huge stuff. Great first day overall, second day out we did everything & got hooked. Really can't recommend it enough, fills both horse & rider with so much confidence. Used to jump before but it took hunting to give me the confidence to do 5' hedges & fixed 5 bar gates on a 14.2. Should be essential for all young horses imo.


----------



## IWillIfIWant (8 April 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your help. Have been off line for a while so please dont think i was being rude!! 4x4 will definately be doing the ride in May, really appreciate the info, cheers. I think im going to do a asw many of the rides as possible and go from there. Am actually looking forward to hunt season now, the nerves are going to just have to "lump it"


----------

